# Tetras!!!



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

So one of my tetras disappeared... No remains found... I'm assuming they ate it :/ he was hanging around the bottom a lot and had a weird indent in his head that I didnt notice till I got him home... Anyway.... My question is since now there are only two tetras should I go buy a new one or just leave the two??
(wish they woulda left some remains so I could get a new one for free :/)
I Should also add that the never really like hung out as a trio or even now as a duo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tetras do better in larger groups, but... Each new fish can bring you a new disease, a disease in the tank can kill new fish, existing fish may kill new fish, and 3 really isn't a school either. How big is the tank? Tetra school in large tanks (compared to fish size), in relatively large groups, or when afraid (of other fish).


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree, more fish is definitely better when it comes to tetras, but it's hard to say without knowing your tank size.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

It's ten gal which Is why I went with only three. (it's a kittle over stocked with three, I also found out it probably be better to eventually have the tetras in bigger than a ten gal for swimming room) (they're glo tetra aka white skirts I was probably ill informed on that purchase as being a good one for my tank)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Eew found him stuck to the bottom of the filter -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gross, but I should've told you to look harder. A 10 is small enough that one dead fish can mess up the water.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Thankfully my waters still all good! I just had it tested!!  I looked everywhere I didn't see him till I moved my tank because I dropped something behind it !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

What other fish do you have in your ten gallon tank? You can actually have 6 tetras in a ten gallon tank with other fish. Just keep up with the water changes.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Not counting tetras: a Betta, 2 loaches, 2 Corys, a bamboo shrimp and an oto. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Angelclown said:


> What other fish do you have in your ten gallon tank? You can actually have 6 tetras in a ten gallon tank with other fish. Just keep up with the water changes.


Not of these. They are quite sizable when they get some age on them.

Look into a 29 gallon, and keep at least 6-8 f these guys. Everything will be fine in there indefinitely, depending on what species of loach you have.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Kuhli loaches  I would like to someday but its like two years before I move out at which time in going to get a very big tank instead of a tv Lol if everyone is still alive I'll put them in that tank! (except the Betta I'll keep him in the ten gal with other fish while I wait for them to grow and what not)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

